# reverse osmosis water walmart?



## princesuhaib

Today i went to get reverse osmosis water for my water change that im about to do and when i was in walmart i saw a reverse osmosis machine their and all you have to do is bring in your jugs and fill it up for X dollar.....So I got 3 jugs 5 gallons each total of 15 gallons. I now have them and not sure if this is good water or not. If its bad quality or not, if i should use this water or not. Please let me know
Thank You


----------



## Pasfur

This is nearly impossible to answer. It really depends on how frequently they are servicing their unit and the intended purpose of the water. I'm guessing they offer this water as an option for drinking water refills, which probably is not what you are looking for.

This is a good time to suggest that you find a good local LFS and stick with them. Supporting your local pet shop is an important part of this hobby, even if it means you "waste" a few dollars here and there.


----------



## aquakid

wouldn't try it


----------



## petlover516

aquakid said:


> wouldn't try it


1+


----------



## turk86

Wal-Mart water is deffinatlet not De-Ionized. I feel that you are asking for major problems. Investing in a quality RO/DI water system is well worth the money. It can and will save you a lot of heartaches down the road.


----------



## Kellsindell

If you're really wanting to try it, get a TDS (total dissolved Solids) meter. Measure the quality and if it's 0 or really close to 0, then i'd say it's ok... That being said, you need to get a TDS meter to test the quality of water from the LFS. I know here in dallas there have been some LFS that don't change their filters regularly and they have water measuring any where from .5ppm - 3ppm. So always measure your source water.


----------



## mullinsd2

You could also use the distilled water with the purple caps from there (walmart). This water is jsut as pure as RO water. Some people are going to tell you that they store the water in copper apparatus'; more times than not, they do not. Just call the local bottling company on the front and ask them anything you need to know. A ro/di is the better choice for the long run, and I plan on investing in one, but the distilled water is a safe, temporary fix; especially if your local lfs is nearly 40 mins away.


----------



## in10ceguy

Get inline tds meter @
TDS METER


----------

